# Mirrored closet doors



## Mpadovan (Aug 20, 2012)

I reversed my mirrored sliding closet doors what are my options besides painting the plain white reversed side?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

What else would you do to them?


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

veneer, faux painting, covering with cloth or wallpaper, tile, adding some small trim in a pattern of your choosing.


----------

